# Member of the Month Nomination Thread: February 2020



## LostSelf (Feb 25, 2020)

*Member of the Month Nomination Thread*
*February 2020*​
The Naruto Avenue Battledome receives the contribution of hundreds of threads and thousands of posts every month, all from an immeasurable number of members that we've affectionately come to know as the "Battledome community". It's something we are ever grateful for, and we hope everyone continues on with their willingness to share!

But each month, we'd like to take the opportunity to try and recognize one poster of upstanding quality, to pay tribute to their works, and to forever immortalize them in our section's . This is the basis for our prize: the *Naruto Avenue Battledome's Member of the Month award*. And it's up to you, the community, to help decide who wins.


For reference, a Battledome Member of the Month is a poster who:

1. Fosters healthy discussion and constructive debate.
2. Posts courteously and consistently, with wisdom and reasoning.
3. Is helpful, friendly and encouraging to other members, especially new ones!
4. Always abides by the rules of the forum as well as the rules of the section.
5. In general, is a good role model for other posters of the Battledome.


We have the option of nominating for a week and then the votes will begin. *The upper limit of members you may nominate is six. If you nominate more than six people, only the first six listed will be considered!*

Following this, a *voting thread* will be opened where the next Member of the Month will be decided by the community via a public vote. Voting is to remain open for exactly seven days, and will end with the votes being tallied, and the winner being announced.

Please note that "veto requests" can be submitted to moderators via private messages. A veto request is where regular members can appeal to have certain nominee/s be disqualified and not be included in the voting list. A veto request should be based on objective examples (and those examples must be linked in the private message) which include, *but may not be limited to:*

_A certain nominee has made trolling, baiting, or flaming threads or posts during the month._
_A certain nominee was banned during the month in question or during the voting period._
Remember that the Naruto Battledome moderators will still carefully review the list of nominees too, along with the veto nominations.

If you have any further questions, feel free to private message a section moderator.

Thanks for reading, and good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Feb 25, 2020)

@WorldsStrongest 
@DaVizWiz 
@ATastyMuffin


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 25, 2020)

Ok it's that time again.

Gotta nominate - 

@WorldsStrongest Some big debates and interesting posts this month. Always entertaining.

@Troyse22 We must break the cycle one way or another!

@Shark He's back to being active, some good threads and interesting discussion.


----------



## PocketGod (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm gonna go with. 

@Troyse22 
@trocollo


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

I remember someone took shit on itachi recently im gonna go find his name and post it here.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

@Vice
@ShinAkuma 
@DaVizWiz


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 25, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> @Vice
> @ShinAkuma
> @DaVizWiz


----------



## Hayumi (Feb 25, 2020)

Aha, just realized I can nominate 6. In that case here's all my nominations lmao.
@WorldsStrongest 
@trocollo 
@Lyren
@MadScientist 
@Veracity 
@DaVizWiz


----------



## Veracity (Feb 25, 2020)

@Mawt
@Mad Scientist
@trocollo

Don’t agree with half the things y’all say but you genuinely know how to debate using actual scans and logic. I also hardly ever seen any bias when y’all post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mawt (Feb 25, 2020)

Haven't really interacted with many people since I came back, but I guess I'll give it a go.

@Veracity 

Same thing you said to me. Don't agree with you a lot of the time, but you know what you're saying.

@~Kakashi~ 

Have hardly seen you get into real debates, but you seem to have a good understanding of the Manga.

@Mad Scientist 

Seen you around at times. Haven't looked into your posts too much, but keep up the grind. Also, thanks for the rep you gave me.

@J★J♥

Don't agree with much of what you say, but I like your attitude. You brighten up the place with all the memes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 25, 2020)

Don't nominate me guys, though I appreciate it a lot.

I'm going to either not win or get vetoed for calling a someone a tactless dipstick (though he mocked my thread for no productive reason and when I reported it the mods didn't take any action as far as I'm aware).

With that, good luck!

I nominate @trocollo, @Mawt, @Veracity, @MaruUchiha, @Hayumi @blk - this month's been fun guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hayumi (Feb 25, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> *Don't nominate me guys, though I appreciate it a lot. *
> 
> I'm going to either not win or get vetoed for calling a someone a tactless dipstick (though he mocked my thread for no productive reason and when I reported it the mods didn't take any action as far as I'm aware).
> 
> ...


Everyone ignore the bolded. He deserves to be nominated anyways.


----------



## Mawt (Feb 25, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> Don't nominate me guys, though I appreciate it a lot.
> 
> I'm going to either not win or get vetoed for calling a someone a tactless dipstick (though he mocked my thread for no productive reason and when I reported it the mods didn't take any action as far as I'm aware).
> 
> ...


Better luck next time. You definitely have the capability of reaching MotM imo.


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> Don't nominate me guys, though I appreciate it a lot.
> 
> I'm going to either not win or get vetoed for calling a someone a tactless dipstick (though he mocked my thread for no productive reason and when I reported it the mods didn't take any action as far as I'm aware).
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 25, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


>


----------



## StandingMan (Feb 25, 2020)

@trocollo @Troyse22 

My choices.

Trocollo has some good posts lately.

Also Kisame PR man deserves a mention.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 25, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


>


Salt? I'm only speaking what I believe to be the truth. I don't know how else you would have me phrase it.

Speaking of "salt", I wrote a fairly detailed  on a battle involving Gai's rival/best friend, and then you negged me 4000 and added "What the fuck ?". And so...


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 25, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> Salt? I'm only speaking what I believe to be the truth. I don't know how else you would have me phrase it.
> 
> Speaking of "salt", I wrote a fairly detailed post on a battle involving Gai's rival/best friend, and then you negged me 4000 and added "What the fuck ?". And so...


I dont remember the post can you link it ?


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 25, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> @Troyse22 We must break the cycle one way or another!





PocketGod said:


> @Troyse22





LightningBlader said:


> @Troyse22



I'm watching @LostSelf @FlamingRain @Blu-ray 

Like a shit hawk...like a shit hawk


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 26, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> A certain nominee was banned during the month in question or during the voting period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>


Its to give @Troyse22 fighting chance they will ban all the nominees one by one


----------



## trocollo (Feb 26, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> for calling a someone a tactless dipstick


Lol it's even an insult? And the mods confirmed it? If not I'll try

Hayumi
Veracity
Mad Scientist
~Kakashi~
Shazam 
Turrin


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

Mad Scientist said:


> Salt? I'm only speaking what I believe to be the truth. I don't know how else you would have me phrase it.
> 
> Speaking of "salt", I wrote a fairly detailed  on a battle involving Gai's rival/best friend, and then you negged me 4000 and added "What the fuck ?". And so...


----------



## Troyse22 (Feb 26, 2020)

trocollo said:


> Lol it's even an insult? And the mods confirmed it? If not I'll try
> 
> Hayumi
> Veracity
> ...



Really can't see that being labeled an insult.

Well it is but a pretty mild/tame one.

If someone called me that I'd call them a brainlet and be done


----------



## Lyren (Feb 26, 2020)

@Hussain 
@Speedyamell 
@Hayumi 
@Turrin 
@DaVizWiz 
@Mad Scientist


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 26, 2020)

Jesus Christ. Just noticed that he had post linked and went through. He was comparing 6G Gai to Kakashi and than had audacity to complain about neg. I kinda felt bad after reading post in this thread and repped him now how to neg him twice


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 26, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> Jesus Christ. Just noticed that he had post linked and went through. He was comparing 6G Gai to Kakashi and than had audacity to complain about neg. I kinda felt bad after reading post in this thread and repped him now how to neg him twice





Ruthless


----------



## The Great One (Feb 26, 2020)

@Hussain
@Turrin
@DaVizWiz
@sabre320


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 26, 2020)

@Troyse22 

@Veracity


----------



## Mawt (Feb 26, 2020)

The Great One said:


> @Hussain
> @Turrin
> @DaVizWiz
> @sabre320


Are you Battzaro?


----------



## Marvel (Feb 26, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


>


Always the good ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 26, 2020)

@Isaiah13000


----------



## Bonly (Feb 26, 2020)

Isaiah
Troy
Shark


----------



## The Great One (Feb 26, 2020)

Mawt said:


> Are you Battzaro?


Yep.

I guess I got my name change.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Feb 27, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Yep.
> 
> I guess I got my name change.



Know your role.


----------



## Sufex (Feb 27, 2020)

@ShinAkuma 
@Shark 
@MaruUchiha 

I haven't been on much recently but from what i browsed


----------



## Sufex (Feb 27, 2020)

The Great One said:


> Yep.
> 
> I guess I got my name change.





ShinAkuma said:


> Know your role.


IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Marvel (Feb 27, 2020)

@WorldsStrongest You always find some way to disqualify yourself.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 27, 2020)

@Mad Scientist 
@Shark 
@Topace 
@Sufex 
@AfroUchiha 
@jesusus


----------



## Marvel (Feb 27, 2020)

MaruUchiha said:


> @Mad Scientist
> @Shark
> @Topace
> @Sufex
> ...


AfroUchiha's account was created a week ago,what has he done that merits a nomination? Just curious.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 27, 2020)

Marvel said:


> AfroUchiha's account was created a week ago,what has he done that merits a nomination? Just curious.


So far he's been a great new poster


----------



## Big king (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone who nominates Maru has less brain cells than konohamaru has victories in Boruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 28, 2020)

Big king said:


> Anyone who nominates Maru has less brain cells than konohamaru has victories in Boruto


okay THAT was lewd!!


----------



## Hayumi (Feb 28, 2020)

Big king said:


> Anyone who nominates Maru has less brain cells than konohamaru has victories in Boruto


And who are you?? His dupe?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 3, 2020)

@DaVizWiz 
@trocollo 

I forgot everyone else's contributions. I'll prob add more later


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 4, 2020)

@Sufex 
@Orochimaru op
@Troyse22 

And of course, my good friend (which does not steer my judgement in any way), @Marvel for making such quality, unbiased, and meaningful posts as BM Naruto vs Tsunade. I also want to take a moment to appreciate how much he cares about me as an individual; so much so that he unblocks me and sifts through my profile to find my most recent post and neg it when I neg him. This touch of affection has not gone unnoticed, and I promise I will repay it in any way I can in the near future. If only you could read this to see how much I really care about you, @Marvel. I see in you what others ignore-- a fucking idiot


----------



## Kid Naruto (Mar 4, 2020)

Here are My votes
@Kid Naruto He makes such great threads
@Kid Naruto  I agree with all of his opinions
@Kid Naruto  He really looks deep into the feats of Kid Naruto
@Kid Naruto  His Tier List is the only accurate one in the entire Forum
@Marvel        Makes the best threads on the forum besides Kid Naruto. Always unbiased and completely fair. Calls out the Biased mods and is always respectful to others


----------



## Marvel (Mar 4, 2020)

Kid Naruto said:


> Makes the best threads on the forum besides Kid Naruto. Always unbiased and completely fair. Calls out the Biased mods and is always respectful to others


----------



## ShinAkuma (Mar 4, 2020)

Kid Naruto said:


> Here are My votes
> @Kid Naruto He makes such great threads
> @Kid Naruto  I agree with all of his opinions
> @Kid Naruto  He really looks deep into the feats of Kid Naruto
> @Kid Naruto  His Tier List is the only accurate one in the entire Forum


Does he also spit hot fiya?


----------



## Mawt (Mar 4, 2020)

Kid Naruto said:


> Here are My votes
> @Kid Naruto He makes such great threads
> @Kid Naruto  I agree with all of his opinions
> @Kid Naruto  He really looks deep into the feats of Kid Naruto
> ...


Kid Naruto with his Shadow Clone Jutsu I see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 4, 2020)

ShinAkuma said:


> Does he also spit hot fiya?


----------



## Hayumi (Mar 4, 2020)

ThomasTheCat said:


> @Sufex
> @Orochimaru op
> @Troyse22
> 
> And of course, my good friend (which does not steer my judgement in any way), @Marvel for making such quality, unbiased, and meaningful posts as BM Naruto vs Tsunade. I also want to take a moment to appreciate how much he cares about me as an individual; so much so that he unblocks me and sifts through my profile to find my most recent post and neg it when I neg him. This touch of affection has not gone unnoticed, and I promise I will repay it in any way I can in the near future. If only you could read this to see how much I really care about you, @Marvel. I see in you what others ignore-- a fucking idiot


Oh we definitely all see it.


----------



## Hayumi (Mar 4, 2020)

Kid Naruto said:


> Here are My votes
> @Kid Naruto He makes such great threads
> @Kid Naruto  I agree with all of his opinions
> @Kid Naruto  He really looks deep into the feats of Kid Naruto
> ...


 I always knew there was a certain aspect to your threads that screamed dupe but I can't put my finger on it. Oh wait, you're both trolls


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 4, 2020)

Did Kid Naruto win already ?


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 19, 2020)

I nominate:


Maru
Tox
JuicyG
Sufex
Mad Scientist 
Lightning Blader


----------



## PocketGod (Mar 19, 2020)

Why is the *nomination thread *for February still open over half way into March?


----------



## trocollo (Mar 19, 2020)

PocketGod said:


> Why is the *nomination thread *for February still open over half way into March?


Maybe "member of the month" became "member of the bimester"?


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 19, 2020)

trocollo said:


> Maybe "member of the month" became "member of the bimester"?



COVID19, the mods have been quarantined


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 19, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> COVID19, the mods have been quarantined


It does not work on undead


----------



## Mawt (Mar 19, 2020)

Santoryu said:


> Tox


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 19, 2020)

Troyse22 said:


> COVID19, the mods have been quarantined


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 20, 2020)

Mawt said:


>


I was here till February 19th so it makes sense


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 20, 2020)

Guys, for unexpected reasons, I had been away and could not follow the MOTM. Enough to not being even able to ask the other mods to continue it.

In the March Voting thread, I will make it with two sections, so the ones most nominated in February get there as well separately. We'll decide the February winners and the March winners there separately.

My apologies for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 20, 2020)

LostSelf said:


> Guys, for unexpected reasons, I had been away and could not follow the MOTM. Enough to not being even able to ask the other mods to continue it.
> 
> In the March Voting thread, I will make it with two sections, so the ones most nominated in February get there as well separately. We'll decide the February winners and the March winners there separately.
> 
> My apologies for this.


So basically.. you forgot


----------



## Mawt (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm just waiting for @Kid Naruto to get his rightful #1 spot.


----------



## Kid Naruto (Mar 22, 2020)

Mawt said:


> I'm just waiting for @Kid Naruto to get his rightful #1 spot.


I think @Marvel might deserve it more than me.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Mar 22, 2020)

@DaVizWiz 
@ShinAkuma 
@Shazam 
@Shark 
@Veracity 
@WorldsStrongest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 26, 2020)

for March:
@Draco Bolton - heavily slept on, besides the hilarious memes in his posts, there is actually some of the best logic employed that I've seen on NBD as of recently
@Sufex - consistent supply of quality threads
@Illusory - great debating skills, and he also makes a lot of thoughtful threads with lots of effort behind them
@Santoryu - not only has great debating skills, but brings in fun into NBD as well
@Mad Scientist - his analytical style brings in original perspectives on topics, which breaks the staleness of NBD for me
@DaVizWiz - great debating skills, good thread ideas


----------

